# Opus BT-C3400 vs Opus BT-C3100 v2.2



## cobalt327 (Dec 20, 2015)

Are these two chargers the same thing? I have been searching/reading for the last two hours and have not seen a *conclusive *answer, although I'm led to believe they're functionally exactly the same. 

Any reason not to buy a BT-C3100 v2.2 instead of a LiitoKala Lii-500? Mainly will be used for charging and testing INR/NCR 18650s. 

Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## ven (Dec 20, 2015)

I have the v2.2 and will confidently say its excellent! Other than a slightly noisy fan that is no deal breaker(some are quite so guess its a lottery there)

Mine is left on 24hrs a day, used maybe 8hrs+ a day...........every day issue free.

As for differences i am not convinced there are between the c3100 and c3400 other than a badge change. Now i am sure i read from a reputable source it was to get away from the confusion of the various v2.1 etc versions with previous fan issues. These seem none existent on the v2.2 as have been addressed/ corrected(what ever the tweak was). Plenty of mode options,refresh etc etc, 2a on bays 1+4, i use the 1.5a regular on my IMR cells on 1+4.........4 bays at 1a is handy and also being able to select from 0.2/0.3/0.5/0.7/1a/1.5/2.0 power varieties. So i can charge all different cells in every bay being completely independent That time you may want to charge some nimh..........its covered all in one charger. I am not saying its the best ever quality, but for the $ its not far off!

I am pondering another........cant be too bad and i have many chargers, inc vp1/vp2/vp4/vc4/(for the great V readout display)wp6ii/sp1/i4/AWT X2. I am a big fan of the Xtar chargers, defo the vp range and even today the dated wp6 has its place........even though a little slow.

Simply go for it, the menu at 1st takes a little getting used to(about 30 seconds)...........for a cheap do it all you cant go wrong!


----------



## Gauss163 (Dec 20, 2015)

The Opus BT-C3400 is the same as the BT-C3100 v2.2, as Opus engineer Henry Xu has stated, e.g. see recent discussion.


----------



## cobalt327 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks for the concise info, ven- I always value first-hand experience. Thanks for the link Gauss, will give it a read. Imma pull the trigger- for $33.16 at GB the price is even right, plus I have points there I need to spend before they expire.

Mark


----------



## Prepped (Dec 20, 2015)

I have the BT-C3100 and love it. I'm using it right now, actually!


----------



## cobalt327 (Dec 20, 2015)

:twothumbs


----------



## chewy78 (Dec 27, 2015)

both should be the same. i have 2 3400 v2.2. i might get a third bt c3100 v2.2 and some more d adapters so i can charge and discharge 6 d cells at a time.


----------

